# Linux/Unix Einstieg



## Marschal (30. Juni 2010)

Hi Community,

Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich einen Einstieg ins Unix/Linux OS.
Warum?
Weil...
ich keine Lust mehr auf Windows hab
ich platform unabhängig programmieren möchte (unter Linux/Unix)
ich mich einfach ein wenig weiterbilden möchte...​
Als Erstes die Frage, welche Distribution, oder welches OS eignet sich am besten? Ich möchte halt wie gesagt, quasi einen Windows ersatz haben, aber eben auch anständig programmieren können (C, C++, PHP......) und mit der shell vertrauter werden.

Bisher nutze ich (oder auch nicht) BackTrack 4 (Pre Release). Der Grund mir BT4 anzuschaffen waren die selbigen wie oben, aber eben auch die Möglichkeiten und Ziele von BT4, also Spielereien
Wie gesagt ich suche halt ein seriöses System, aber kenne mich eben nicht so doll aus. Was gibt so auf dem Markt, was würde mir den so zusagen/entsprechen?

Bin für Links, Rat und Tipps dankbar

MfG Marschal

EDIT: Oh, tut mir Leid, habe hier grade ne Menge drüber gefunden... Melde mich, bei Fragen und Problemen, doch die Frage mit die Beste Distib würde ich mich dennoch freuen.


----------



## Navy (1. Juli 2010)

Es gibt nicht *die* beste Distribution – jede hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Es gibt da auch im Netz ne Menge Hilfe, seine Distribution zu finden, z.B.:
http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?lang=de


----------



## Marschal (1. Juli 2010)

Danke erstmal für den Link, lustiger Fragebogen
was hälst du von der bei mir bereits vorhandenen BackTrack Distibution?


----------



## Navy (2. Juli 2010)

BackTrack zielt primär auf Netzwerkanalyse- und manipulation ab und ist genauso brauchbar wie wie andere Distributionen. Von der (sehr subjektiven) Useability gefällt mir immer noch Debian am besten. Und für Anfänger und Leute die "nur" mit dem Rechner arbeiten wollen ist Ubuntu sicherlich ein sinnvolles Debian-Derivat.


----------

